# Snake identity help!



## fisherman5567

Came across this snake while riding the new mountain bike trails in montgomery county (near dayton). any one know what kind it is? it was only about 12inches long and looked young but had very distinctive markings on it.


----------



## jcustunner24

I'm guessing eastern fox snake.


----------



## flounder

corn snake ?


----------



## bkr43050

I am guessing fox snake as well. I am not familiar with that area but it is at about the same point north as I live and I don't think I have ever found one around home. All of the ones I have seen have been in the northern counties. The only other species that comes to mind as a possibility is perhaps a milk snake.


----------



## dinkbuster1

garden hoe = dead snake! [email protected]


----------



## jcustunner24

bkr - I thought maybe young milk snake too, but the demarcations seem to be different. Hard to tell though because it seems to be either young or malnourished. Awfully thin for milk snake, isn't it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Loomis

Its a baby black rat snake... I have a lot of experience with them they start to turn all black as they get older.


----------



## bkr43050

Loomis said:


> Its a baby black rat snake... I have a lot of experience with them they start to turn all black as they get older.


I seem to recall reading about the coloration change with juvenile black rat snakes. You may be right on that one. Again with the location of the state that would make more sense than a fox snake. Here is a picture that I found online of a juvenile rat snake.


----------



## fisherman5567

The verdict is in and i am goin with juvenile black rat snake! Seems they are easily spotted when young due to their slowly developing camo patters. looked at images on google and pretty much confirmed it. the only snakes (common) in my area are garter and black rat.


----------



## triton175

I sent the picture to a buddy who is a snake expert. He says that it's a juvenile Eastern Milk Snake. He's had some as "pets".


----------



## bkr43050

We have milk snakes around home quite often. They can get rather large and they tend to scare wives quite a bit.


----------



## Bassnpro1

No doubt Black rat snake. I caught one the other day that looked just like it. Give it two years and it will be easier to identify.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Again... it's obviously the famous OGF BlackCopperRattlerCorn Serpent. -Highly dangerous. 

It's cousin the Black Crappie is another OGF favorite! 


PS- I agree w/ Dinkbuster!


----------

